# Cedarwood - Preston - somewhere oop Norf



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Dropped by today after @c_squared mentioned he'd had a decent flat white in this new addition to Preston.

Been open 18 months. Has a cosy feel to the downstairs section which is small and compact. Serves exclusively Atkinson blends - Prototype, Archetype and Stereotype. The difference? Prototype, the blend they were using today, is the mildest of the three and can get lost in milk which is why I went for a cortado. Served in a glass nearly the same capacity as the flat white. There's an upstairs section with armchairs - perfect for students to hog all day with laptops and a single coffee

Decent coffee but not exceptional. Pity there's nothing in the single origin department. Perhaps Preston isn't ready for such a quantum leap.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Ah yes, maybe I should have put 'decent' in the context of the Preston coffee scene...if there is such a thing. I guess its a small step forward for Preston, which is something in itself. I currently work just round the corner and noticed that they have opened the 'tarted up' Winkley square, its currently looking quite nice.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

I liked Cedarwood - atmosphere is good - better, IMO, than Ham and Jam. Would be nice to see a SO on offer for, say, pour over. Might suggest that next time I pop in.

Winkley Square is one of the few places in Preston that hasn't been completely a**sed up by insensitive development which has blighted the rest of the town, sorry, 'city'.


----------



## ValeTudoGuy (Aug 20, 2018)

Holy thread resurrection Batman; I prefer Town House Coffee and Brew Bar on Friargate to Cedarwood.... But I'm far from an expert.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ValeTudoGuy said:


> Holy thread resurrection Batman; I prefer Town House Coffee and Brew Bar on Friargate to Cedarwood.... But I'm far from an expert.


Ham and Jam has closed now I think also .


----------



## ValeTudoGuy (Aug 20, 2018)

You are absolutely correct.

I just wish Bruccianis would get their act together. Their location and setting is ideal... But their product is horrendous.... Kind of the same with Winckleys which is currently up for sale.

I had a brief look at the feasibility of buying it actually, lovely setting, but ultimately I think it will be a struggle to start competing as a serious Coffee place with Cedarwood right on the doorstep.

Bruccianis though, massive wasted potential.


----------

